# Best grease/oil for bare aluminum threads?



## hazy (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got an Eagletac D25A and it has bare aluminum threads and twist UI so I really want to find a lubricant to use but I've read that even the super popular Super Lube isn't the best on bare aluminum. Does anyone know which I should go with, Nyogel, Krytox, Jetbeam MG20, something else? Kind of stuck and its hard for me to find info specifically regarding bare aluminum threads.


----------



## sassaquin (Mar 27, 2013)

A little known grease, No-Ox-ID A-Special, is excellent on flashlight threads, especially bare aluminum. Illumination Supply just started selling small jars which will last a long time as a little goes a long way.


----------



## hazy (Mar 27, 2013)

sassaquin said:


> A little known grease, No-Ox-ID A-Special, is excellent on flashlight threads, especially bare aluminum. Illumination Supply just started selling small jars which will last a long time as a little goes a long way.


Is there any harm/risk in using electrically conductive grease? For example can it leak out of the light and get on your fingers causing a short or possibly even an electric shock? Also will it interfere with the light's circuitry? Forgive me if these are dumb questions, I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to electricity.

Also would this substance be considered better than Nyogel? I ask because Nyogel seems to be pretty well recommended from some of the top flashlight manufacturers (Surefire, Armytek).


----------



## Curious_character (Mar 27, 2013)

The most electrically conductive grease is many orders of magnitude less conductive than metal. At best, it's conductive enough to bleed off a static charge, but nowhere near conductive enough to conduct a measurable amount of current.

c_c


----------



## Pekka (Mar 27, 2013)

hazy said:


> Is there any harm/risk in using electrically conductive grease?


 Electrically conductive is standard but a kind of a misleading term, since the grease does not really conduct electricity and that is also exactly what you want for electrical connections. Mainly related to microscale corrosion on the contact surfaces.

I second the recommendation on NO-OX - it is good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Mar 27, 2013)

hazy said:


> I just got an Eagletac D25A and it has bare aluminum threads and twist UI so I really want to find a lubricant to use but I've read that even the super popular Super Lube isn't the best on bare aluminum. Does anyone know which I should go with, Nyogel, Krytox, Jetbeam MG20, something else? Kind of stuck and its hard for me to find info specifically regarding bare aluminum threads.


i have super lube and d25 lights and the super lube grease and the super lube oil do not perform to my satisfaction. i certainly cannot recommend super lube on bare aluminum threads. bare aluminum threads pulverize with any lubricant, believe me. all lubricants produce grey gunk, i.e. pulverized aluminum mixed with the lubricant substance, fast in bare aluminum threads. 

my recommendation: buy the cheapest, which is Super lube Grease, and use it. and when the threads are worn down, contact your dealer or the manufacturer and ask for a FREE replacement part. 10yrs warranty on the threads!!


----------



## hazy (Mar 27, 2013)

Curious_character said:


> The most electrically conductive grease is many orders of magnitude less conductive than metal. At best, it's conductive enough to bleed off a static charge, but nowhere near conductive enough to conduct a measurable amount of current.





Pekka said:


> Electrically conductive is standard but a kind of a misleading term, since the grease does not really conduct electricity and that is also exactly what you want for electrical connections. Mainly related to microscale corrosion on the contact surfaces.



Thank you both for your answers, I just wanted to make sure 



shelm said:


> i have super lube and d25 lights and the super lube grease and the super lube oil do not perform to my satisfaction. i certainly cannot recommend super lube on bare aluminum threads. bare aluminum threads pulverize with any lubricant, believe me. all lubricants produce grey gunk, i.e. pulverized aluminum mixed with the lubricant substance, fast in bare aluminum threads.
> 
> my recommendation: buy the cheapest, which is Super lube Grease, and use it. and when the threads are worn down, contact your dealer or the manufacturer and ask for a FREE replacement part. 10yrs warranty on the threads!!


Hrmm this sounds good, though I have other lights too that I would be using it on so I'm kind of leaning toward Nyogel. Even though NO-OX-ID sounds quite good, I see Nyogel recommended a lot so I want to give it a shot. Too bad there isn't anything that really works good on bare aluminum, I suppose I will have to make sure I get anodized threads on all my future lights.


----------



## PANGES (Mar 27, 2013)

hm. I only have Super Lube grease also. I'll check out that NO-OX-ID stuff for my EagleTac light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 27, 2013)

I use CRC wheel bearing grease. The trace amount of molybdenum in the grease helps prevent galling, and I like the feel of the grease as opposed to liquid oil when twisting the threads. I've been using it on my aluminum lights for over a decade with no ill effects.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 28, 2013)

How long is a piece of string ? There are hundreds of lubes out there and my advice go with what others use but myself i use pellet lube,i bought it to lubricate the o seals in a gas air pistol i mess about with,seems to work wonders on my flash lights,should be available easy enough in a decent gun shop.


----------



## menoceros (Apr 1, 2013)

There's a sticky at the top of this forum about this very subject. When I first joined the forum, I read that sticky, bought the products ,and have had no problems at all with my lights.


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 4, 2013)

Here in Aus I would suggest Inox MX3 or MX5 - both are rubber safe and work well on Aluminium. I use MX3 on my threads of all my torches and they are super smooth!!!


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 4, 2013)

I use Nyogel 760G and Singer oil.





Just a great oil.


----------



## neutralwhite (Apr 4, 2013)

*n a n o o i l *


----------



## dano (Apr 4, 2013)

They're simple threads, any lube will be fine, though a thicker lube won't be as messy.


----------

